# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  دعوة لحضور إجتماع لجنة التعبئة والجماهير ...

## Deimos

*ندعوكم لحضور الإجتماع الدوري للجنة التعبئة والجماهير والذي سيقام اليوم الخميس بإذن الله ( الموافق 4/11/2010 م ) .. الساعة السابعة والنصف مساءً ..  بحدائق شارع النيل المفتوحة غرب كوبري كوبر مقابل مدخل حدائق السلام ...

والدعوة مفتوحة ...
*

----------


## مرهف

*بالتوفيق يا رب
لجنه فيها عبالعظيم وعبدالعزيز
ان شاء اله سترفع راس سودان المريخ والمنبر عالياً
...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

بالتوفيق يا رب

لجنه فيها عبالعظيم وعبدالعزيز
ان شاء اله سترفع راس سودان المريخ والمنبر عالياً
...



يديك العافية ياريس فأنتم الساس والراس ...

دعواتكم لنا بالتوفيق .. حتي نحقق ما نخطط له ..
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*حضووووووووووووووور بمشيئة الله
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*تسلموا ياعزو على المجهود وانشاء الله منتصرين
بهمتكم وعزيمتكم
                        	*

----------


## hass6666

*كنت اتمنى المشاركة معكم
لكن حرمتنا الظروف
وندعو لكم بالتوفيق دائما
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*حضوووووووور ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*بالتوفيق إن شاء الله يا شباب
حضور بقلوبنا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق ياصفوة اوان الحصاد قرب وشغلكم ده وقته ونحنا معاكم في كل مؤازرة معنوية او مادية
*

----------


## تينا

*المهم الناس تعمل ياجماعه 
كان نفسي اجي لكن ظروف
بس خت في بالك يا24
مني دسته تشيرت باسم المنبر
شوف اوصلها ليك كيف
                        	*

----------


## عامر بحيري

*كان نفس اكون معاكم 
واصل اليك
ونكون سواء 
 انشا الله موفقين ومنتصرين ومجتمعين ولي حب الزعيم ساعين
وبيكم تكون بشريات النصر بالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الارض
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*حضور ان شاءالله
*

----------


## محمد عماد

*ان شاء لله معاكم والنصر حليفنا 
[marq="3;up;1;scroll"]ان شاء لله معاكم والنصر حليفنا 
[/marq]
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*نتمني أكبر عدد من الحضور ... الناس البعيدين إن شاء الله حتكونوا متابعين معانا عبر المنبر والناس القريبين نتمني حضورهم حتي نستفيد من آرائهم وأفكارهم ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

المهم الناس تعمل ياجماعه 
كان نفسي اجي لكن ظروف
بس خت في بالك يا24
مني دسته تشيرت باسم المنبر
شوف اوصلها ليك كيف



ده الكلام ياتينا .. نعم الصفوة أنتم ... وأنا بتصل عليك وبجيك لحدي عندك إن شاء الله ...
*

----------

